# Insert date in word doc automatically



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi guys

Can you please tell me or show me the code or anything like that that i can use to insert date automatically into word document with just one click or something faster than typing.

This is a document where i have to prepare for my boss every week, it's a schedule for him of what to do every week.

thanks in advance


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Alt - Shift - D (all at once)?


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

You can create the date in the header, and save it as a .dot file

Everytime the boss wants the file, just open the .dot file, and it will create a doc file with the date.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for your prompt reply, but what i really want is 5 days a time, i have to do five days a time that means like Monday,....Friday(with a date), and i want to insert the date and it should increase by 1 to 5 by itself if i just insert a line of code or something like that.

Anyone knows?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Use Excel, not Word?

Insert one date, drag the cell down and it increments.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

I think in word you can ... like insert field codes with date funtion in it but how can you increment the date one by one?

I don't know how to make it work in Excel, i tried but it didn't increment.

Thanks


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

To increment a single date *in Excel*, hold down CTRL _while dragging_.


----------

